# Flussstrecken bei Lofnes



## Frango (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies,#h 

fahren im Juni an den Nordfjord, genauer Leirgulen, bei Lofnes. Hat jemand Erfahrungen von Euch bezüglich etwaiger Flüsse und/oder beangelbarer Bäche in unmittelbarer Umgebung? Einer unserer Mannen ist leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer und würde gerne auch ein wenig auf Forelle, Äsche etc. angeln!!
Vielen Dank
Beste Grüße:q 

Frango


----------

